# Liquidlast Eyeliner Replacement



## ashtn (Apr 25, 2011)

I recently went to my local MAC store and was very disappointed to hear that Liquidlast eyeliner is being discontinued. It has been the only eyeliner I could get to stay put on my eyelids. I've used fluidline before but it doesn't have quiet as good staying power. I was wondering if anyone knew of any other eyeliners that have the same extreme staying power as liquidlast?


----------



## sayah (Apr 26, 2011)

Have you tried GOSH's?


----------



## LMD84 (May 1, 2011)

makeupforever have just launched some new ones which come in loads of colours and apply really well according to the ladies who have played with them


----------



## foxxylatina07 (May 1, 2011)

Actually Milani has this really awesome liquid liner that's a very good dupe to liquidlast it's called Infinite Liquid Eye Liner. Even Christine (Temptalia.com) wrote a review on it saying that it's very comparable to MAC's with the only difference that Milani brings a lot more product for less money.

  	Here's the review:  http://www.temptalia.com/milani-infinite-liquid-liner-review-photos-swatches 
http://www.temptalia.com/milani-infinite-liquid-liner-review-photos-swatches

  	Btw I have both and I can testify that they are similar in staying power and pigmentation. So if anybody is looking for a great dupe this is it. HTH!


----------



## SweetMom528 (May 6, 2011)

I second this recc' as this is a GREAT DS liquid liner, doesnt budge. love it


----------



## Nicala (May 6, 2011)

I believe Gemma Kidd makes something similar. I watched it on my hand once and I couldn't get it off til 2 days later!


----------



## iluvmac (May 10, 2011)

I second the new MUFE Aqualiners! You can check them out at temptalia.com.


----------

